# Anyone know what is a Gucci Yorki?



## Marty (Sep 29, 2009)

Dan's girlfriend wants a Gucci Yorki and I don't have a clue. I know what a yorki is but I am finding little to nothing online about a Gucci Yorki. Can someone enlighten me ?


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 29, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing. So many "breeders" out there producing designer dogs now a days...hard to know what is what.

I read just last night, and advert spouting-off about these Matese/Sheltie cross "mutts" being a "Rare and Unique breed in Nova Scotia". Good grief!!!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 29, 2009)

no clue....my Mother just got a "micro yorkie" a couple days ago...it's a year and a half and weighs 1 lb 10 oz...it is so dang tiny it can barely walk. It almost looks like a mutant or something...so much breeding or something. Vet said it is healthy just slightly underweight...it's so small I was afraid to pick him up, like he would break or something.

It just doesn't look right to me, I guess cause he's so small...I guess it's a teacup size, never heard of micro, but the lady she got her from claimed it's called micro


----------



## Mona (Sep 29, 2009)

Just guessing here, but I would imagine it is a "purse pooch". You know, Gucci handbags and a Yorkie that little that it would fit into one to be carried around??


----------



## Marty (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup I think you all are right. Dan told me to find one for his GF for a gift but gee whiz I keep telling him this must be some kind of a fad like what the Hollywood stars are doing carring around dogs in their purses like Paris Hilton. I don't know where to start but the GF has had her heart set on one forever........geesh....beats me!


----------



## chandab (Sep 30, 2009)

Mona said:


> Just guessing here, but I would imagine it is a "purse pooch". You know, Gucci handbags and a Yorkie that little that it would fit into one to be carried around??


This was my thought... I tiny Yorkie with a huge price tag.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 30, 2009)

I hate giving animals as gifts. People always swear that's what they want,,,then I end up with them. Maybe that's why they ask for one, if it doesn't work out for them, they know it has a home.


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2009)

I did more research and yes its a tiny teacup or mircro with a huge price tag no where in Dan's price range from $950-$1500. Ain't gonna happen. He'll have to get her a stuffed one.


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 30, 2009)

My guess is it is a way to part some sucker from their cash.

Responsible breeders do not breed "teacups" do not breed yorkie-poo, yorkie- chi, or whatever cross they can come up with.

They also will not sell dogs for gifts.

If you must buy a dog, buy from a responsible breeder who health test, offers health guarantees and will be there for you when you need them.

If not at least look into rescue. Almost every breed has a breed specific rescue


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 30, 2009)

They are very similiar to the Wally Mart Yorkie but alot more money.


----------



## Marty (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks I am passing all this info along to Dan and the GF. We have no idea about this breed so very much appreciate this input.

UPDATE: I did a search for yorki rescues and they came in like crazy so they are open to an older one that needs a home even if its not microscopic and going to go the rescue route. They just want one to wrap up in a blanket and be their "baby"........good cause I'm not ready to be a granny yet till they tie the knot.


----------



## krissy3 (Oct 1, 2009)

chandab said:


> Mona said:
> 
> 
> > Just guessing here, but I would imagine it is a "purse pooch". You know, Gucci handbags and a Yorkie that little that it would fit into one to be carried around??
> ...



YEP... small dog *big *price.... she better learn to have eyes on the back of her head, or under her feet , its easy to step on them, close a door on them, or loose them. I have chihuahuas... Target has a nice clothing department for dogs ... same with Ross and Marshalls.


----------



## miniwhinny (Oct 1, 2009)

You'll pay $ for the small yorkie and way more $$$$$ for the word "gucci" in it's name lol. Good luck on your search.


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 1, 2009)

That is fantastic!








Even as a breeder I always recommend folks check into rescue first as there are always dogs in need of homes ( yes purebreeds as well as mixes)

If they insist on a puppy I recommend they find a responsible, reputable breeder.



Marty said:


> UPDATE: I did a search for yorki rescues and they came in like crazy so they are open to an older one that needs a home even if its not microscopic and going to go the rescue route. They just want one to wrap up in a blanket and be their "baby"........good cause I'm not ready to be a granny yet till they tie the knot.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 1, 2009)

Marty, if she saw my Mother's I don't think she would want one. I don't know anything about Yorkies, but this dog looks so fragile and "off". The vet claimed it was healthy and fine other than alittle skinny, but I just don't know. My mother found hers in the newspaper and he was only $250 because the lady did not have the papers...it was her ex-husbands who died and the dog was found in the house with him. Her ex's family does not like her and wouldn't give her the papers with the dog but they didn't want the dog either.

I feel sorry for the little thing, the past 3 months being passed from home to home and he just doesn't look right to me....his elbows in his front legs patrude, his head is way big for his body, and his spine seems curved. He walks funny. His little face is cute, but the rest just doesn't look right. He didn't look so bad with his hair long, but my Mom cut his hair because it had lots of matts in it.

I just think they so overbread these small dogs to get smaller and smaller with no regard to it's quality of life, it can hardly walk it's so small. Plus it never lost it's baby teeth, so it has 2 sets of teeth (she has to have the baby ones pulled), one of his testicles is non-existant, I suppose it's up there somewhere. She will be getting him fixed when he gains alittle weight along with the extra teeth pulled.

I tell you what though, my Mother loves the little thing, carries it around like a baby in a blanket. It seems to be very high maintenance if you ask me. I keep calling my mom "Paris".


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 1, 2009)

> They are very similiar to the Wally Mart Yorkie but alot more money.












That was a knee-slapper!!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Marty,

I am 55 years old and have had yorkies since I was 11 years old.

The advice so far is correct.

Good breeders do not breed for so called micro or teacup pups. They breed for the standard size approximately 6-8 pounds. Sometimes tinies do occur.

Yorkies as well as many other breeds of dogs( especially the little breeds) often have congenital defects, like a portacaval shunt(liver shunt) It may be operable at huge expense but it is a tough surgery and not always successful. Many of the micros have this problem, causing stunted growth.

I have had Yorkies of 3 to 8 pounds. My current Yorkies , one is 5 pounds and the other is 8 pounds.

My 5 pounder is plenty small enough.

Try www.asiandogrescue.net There are several Yorkies there looking for homes, many near you.

Hugs!

Robin


----------



## Marty (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh good grief, here it is: This is a rescue yorki and Dan and GF are on their way today to pick her up in Arkansas. Its a puppy, don't know how big it will get, (notice I call it "It" ) fully vetted and was given the green light to be adopted. I think this is hilareous seeing my big strapping redneck son be so excited and crazy about a dog that isn't even the size of Amy's head! So out of character for him. I figured he'd want a German Shepherd, pitbull or rottie or some kind of big man dog but nope, they want a little tiny doggie to be their baby to spoon with. ok. blagh.... This thing is going to be spoiled beyond belief. Dan already stopped by to pick up some extra baby blankets I had and the GF is going nuts....oh brother, here we gooooooooo

I know its a far cry from a German Shepherd but I do think its kinda cute if you really need a little dog it even makes me smile


----------



## Annabellarose (Oct 2, 2009)

Awwwww! It's precious.


----------



## Marty (Oct 2, 2009)

OH crap we got scammed! This is not any kind of rescue one bit and its not even a real dog! There is NO MARLENE!

I thought it was very weird that people in Arkansas would advertise a puppy here locally and change their story a few times and kept re-directing me to more than one email address. Then they even said to me they moved and didn't have room for a dog. Gee whiz I said to Dan, how much room do you need for a little thing like this and what kind of an organization doesn't want to call us on the phone and chat a bit? Email only. Sounded more and more like no kind of a rescue that I know of as was first advertised and more and more just like people needing to give up their puppy but I didn't hound them thinking they just needed to get rid of her. I did a search, asked local vets and their name never came up anywhere. UNTIL! They contacted me via email and said they only want to fly the puppy into our airport cost about $200. Well ok, that's a donation fee for a rescue right? But they seemed overly concerend about her welfare so why wouldn't they care to meet the new owners in person instead of putting the puppy on the plane, roused my interest. So I dug further, and found it. Dan and his GF are very upset as you can imagine playing with their feelings as they were packing up to head over to Arkansas right away.

I am not sure if I should still play along with this or report them, and to who? DANG IT!

#################################################

Hello,

I received your inquiry for Marleen.She is 12weeks old beautiful,elegant and adorable tea-cup Yorkie girl and she is house broken,Registered,she is healthy and completed on her shots.She easily gets along with kids and other pets.She's still available but I wish to get you informed that we've just moved to Haskell,Arkansas to manage the family business by our self and we have both decided to re-home her back home 'cos we do not have time spend with with her and as well as enough space.

We'll have to be very sure that she is going to a good home before re-homing Marleen to ascertain she have a wonderful and everlasting home with someone who can always update us on her well-being as well as sending us pictures.She is ready to go to a new home but you can message my wife Mrs Ellen via [email protected] as I will be busy at the office,she would be able to provide you with more informations,pictures and discuss further on how to get Marleen to your home.

Joseph.

Hi,

Yes,we have a female 12weeks old tiny yorkie to re-home due to the

fact that the family just relocate to Haskell,Arkansas to monitor our

business.She's loving,elegant,adorable and she is house broken,she

easily gets along with kids and other pets and she ain't bite.She

prefer dry food and she sleeps on the mat.

We only need a good home for her where we could be rest assured

that she would be treated like a princess and with someone who could

always update us on her well-being with pictures.she would be coming

in her crate,paperworks,toys and photo album and she is extremely

gorgeous but you gonna assure us that Marleen will be well taken care

of.,You can forward your name,address or nearest airport and phone

number where you would love to receive her maybe I could visit the

international airport Arkansas here today to inquire on how to get her

to you.

Ellen.

Hello,

I received the informations and I made an inquiry at the

airport on how to get her to you and they have agreed to ship her to

you which you'll receive her within 5hrs of shipment while you will be

sent a tracking number that will enable you to know the depature and

arrival details.I was told that I would need to come along with her

and her paperworks to the airport before the day of shipment for

reservation but they quoted $200.00 including shipping,handling and

insurance.

I would like to know if I should go ahead and take her for

registration.She would be coming with her paperworks,toys and photo

album so I can embark on all the necessary arrangements to fly her and

I will provide you with more informations when I return.

Ellen.

CHECK OUT THIS LINK

http://antifraudintl.org/showthread.php?p=73378


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 2, 2009)

Some people are something else, aren't they?






Tell them to keep looking, the right dog is out there somewhere.


----------



## Shari (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that happened... just don't know what is wrong with people today.

Am sure when the right dog comes along... it will drop right into Dan's lap.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 2, 2009)

Try petfinder.com

Heres a recent list http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...amp;location=tn

PhotoNameFeaturesOrganizationhttp://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13918426 

 Abigail




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, F Furry Friends Animal Rescue

Thompson Station, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13086366 

 Renee

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Australian Terrier

Adult, F The Humane Alliance of Rutherford County

Murfreesboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14471341 

 Thelma

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Terrier

Adult, F The Humane Alliance of Rutherford County

Murfreesboro, TN 

 BENJI

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Brussels Griffon

Adult, M Rutherford County P.A.W.S.

Murfreesboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14774699



 Lollie




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Poodle

Young, F SPCA of Tennessee

Brentwood, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13922292 

 MADDIE, NEVADA

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, F Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11081910 

 APOLLO&ZEUS, ND

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Pomeranian

Adult, M Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11709914 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11906847 ODIE in S. CAL




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, M Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11906847 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12411167 LEO-N.CAL




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, M Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12411167 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12952820 DIDDY,W.VIRGINIA




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, M Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12952820 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13007183 MADDIE,TN

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, F Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13007183

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13164397 SAMPSON,S.CAL




Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Senior, M Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13164397 http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13302006 LULU, KENTUCKY

Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie

Adult, F Yorkshire Terrier National Rescue Inc.

Chapmansboro, TN

<H4 class="title_nav secondary_at_bottom">Save this search Next 25 >

[SIZE=18pt]Good Luck[/SIZE]</H4>


----------



## minijoyj (Oct 2, 2009)

Marty, anytime they say they will ship anything, it is a scam. Most of them want you to send them the money & they will send someone to pick up if you are selling anything. Stay local.


----------



## Marty (Oct 2, 2009)

_Marty, anytime they say they will ship anything, it is a scam. Most of them want you to send them the money & they will send someone to pick up if you are selling anything. Stay local. _

Yup that's pretty much what happened then the light bulb finally went off and I went "oh brother what did I fall for now?" (bangs head on desk). Thanks so much and yes I am getting the idea now that dog scammers are all over the place. I have come across tons and I mean pages upon pages of dogs for sale and adoption marked "suspicious ad" that's just terrific.

Horsefeathers, thanks for that list. We are going to check everyone out and get a place we can go and see these dogs in person and a tiny mixed breed mutt that needs a rescue is still very much in the running.

Added: Yes we were checking local; only local ads in surrounding counties via internet; this was a local ad that turned into, "we moved to arkansas"


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 3, 2009)

Do they necessarily want a puppy, or a yorkie of any age?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14615148


----------



## wildoak (Oct 3, 2009)

Boy that stinks....they will find a dog that needs them and it probably won't be over the internet. My girls both got puppies last year - two different tales. One researched the breed (Papillons), found a breeder and went to see them first. Bought a nice dog from a reputable breeder in her area. The other found someone online, out of state and ordered a puppy. (can you say puppy mill...). Both are fine now, a year later, but the puppy mill puppy arrived at DFW after a $270 shipping charge, weighing less than a pound, sick and full of worms, diarrhea, about as bad as it could get. The ER vet in Dallas wanted "$1500 to 2500 to keep him alive through the night" after she'd had him 4-5 days. And my credit card



I was the bad guy and said no, if he survives the night bring him home. He did, she did, and we nursed him back with the help of my good vet here for about $100. He's a precious puppy, but very tiny, poor conformation and - I hope - no lasting health problems but we just don't know. He's very delicate, even compared with the other puppy. The "breeder" offered to replace him if he died but didn't act surprised at his early problems. I'd guess it's not the first time. They also put a testimonial from her on their webpage that she NEVER WROTE. They are in Ohio and have darling pictures of many small breed puppies. He is the smaller pup in front.






Jan


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 3, 2009)

Awww Marty, that really sucks for you , Dan and GF. But, I sure know what your talking about as far as being scammed. When I was starting to look for a certain "type" of standard poodle, I was getting emails left and right from other countries as well as the US, people sending me some of the cutest pictures out and of course all wanted only a good home and shipping money. Its almost a nasty joke they like to play! I did play along with a few of them...all the way to the end, and then told them my BIL was a attorney, and worked close with the FBI, trying to catch scammers (I lied!!!!!) and would look into this for me before I sent them the shipping $$, but I was so sure that they would never actually be a scammer (LOL) since they seemed so interested in finding the right home for there dear puppy.. Never heard from any of them again. I would play along with them and then report them. I reported mine to there local district attorny and there local sheriff dept. DOnt know if it did any good, but I tried.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 3, 2009)

Small dogs sure do fill the void of needing something to "care for". I haven't bought myself as many clothes in 2 years as I have bought Bella in (almost) two months

If they do get a pup soon and are looking for cute clothes at a reasonable cost, theres a place called baxterboo.com that generally has a big variety and good prices.


----------

